# Circuito sensor de I y V para trazar curva de Z del altavoz



## Nicolás225 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hola, encontré este circuito en la web (pcpaudio.com). Es para sensar el voltage y el amperaje y sacar la curva de impedancia del altavoz. Ruido blanco al amplificador, del positovo sale uno al altavoz y otro a la entrada Vin del circuito, del negativo del altavoz al Iin del circuito, y las salidas cada una a un canal de la placa de sonido. Utiliza un TL072 y tenia la duda si esta bien alimentarlo con 12+12v ya que no dice. Gracias!.


----------

